# Samhain/Halloween Wood Elves



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everyone. After a long break from the hobby I got the buzz again. I am in process in selling all my nids as it was just not the army for me. Instead I went the fantasy way and have started WE. I am just painting at the mo and learning the rules. Why WE you ask(as they are the weakest army around) I just have so
much fun painting them plus I love the fluff. 
Here are some of my dryads, pics where taken with iPhone.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

ooo pretty colours!

Sorry just had to get that outta my system first.

Where does one get hold of purple and bright yellow stuff like that?

Anyhoo, it gives a nice effect and makes the unit really attractive, I have a soft spot for WE as they where my first ever WHFB army. 

Have you painted anything else yet?


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> ooo pretty colours!


Seconded! :biggrin:

I like colourful Wood Elves!


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi thnx you 2 yes they are colourful.
I am in the process painting some glade guard and my tree woman. I'll post some in process pics in a bit.
Please give me any tips and advice, I am learning more and more as I paint.
TheMissus


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Here are the pics, this is all in process stuff, so based are not done yet and the tree woman is far from done. She will get spiderwebs and owl etc added to her.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking good hun, the dryads look really cool....i'm still not sure about the one with yellow and purple on him. 

I definately think that if you keep the orange/purple/black thing going on in all the elves you'll tie the force together nicely.

I'm not sure about the bright green treewoman nose, it kinda makes her look like she has a cold, maybe dim it down a little with some darker green. The eyes look really cool this bright, i'd maybe lighten up the tones on her face to draw attention to it. Still looking very good though hun. 

@Vash: The colourful flock and foliage scatter was bought from SnM model supplies.


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Some more progress on my tree woman.


----------



## TheMissus (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi everybody she is done!! My tree woman!! She will be played as a treeman ancient. Here are some pictures. I mostly used the dry brush technique with blending different tones and colours. I also use some of the foliage as moss just to soften her edges and cover up seems. Please let me know what you think!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

She looks really great hun, even better in real life. Good work. k::wink:


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

It really is spectacular.


----------

